
Superpowers, the collaborative HTML5 2D+3D game maker, is now open source - elisee
http://superpowers-html5.com/
======
elisee
Hi! I've been working on live collaborative game development software for
about 4 years (some of you might remember me from CraftStudio). For the past
year and a half, we've been working on Superpowers with my two friends Bilou
and Pixel-boy and now we've open sourced it, as promised back in March when we
launched early access for supporters.

Superpowers at its core
([http://github.com/superpowers/superpowers](http://github.com/superpowers/superpowers))
is more than a game maker. It's a generic collaborative client/server Web app
for building all kinds of projects. A project type is defined by what we call
a system, and you can have any number of systems installed on your Superpowers
server.

We spent most of the last year building the core along with a system called
Superpowers Game ([https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-
game](https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-game)), which is a TypeScript
game engine built on top of Three.js along with a bunch of collaborative asset
editors.

Now that the platform is maturing, we've started work on other systems. For
instance, Superpowers LÖVE ([https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-
love2d](https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-love2d)) lets you build Lua
games for the LÖVE framework. Demo:
[https://i.imgur.com/yLybycP.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/yLybycP.jpg)

Another example: Superpowers Web is
([https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-
web](https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-web)) a Superpowers system for
building static Websites. We've used it to build the official website
([https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-
html5.com](https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers-html5.com)) in real-time
collaboration. We have plan for a "Superpowers Node.js" system, and hopefully
the community will embrace this extensibility and build cool tools for all
sorts of engines and creative endeavours.

You can find lots of pictures of the app in the release notes:
[https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers/releases](https://github.com/superpowers/superpowers/releases)
and many games made with Superpowers Game here:
[http://sparklinlabs.itch.io/](http://sparklinlabs.itch.io/). The devlog album
has cool stuff too: [http://imgur.com/a/NdIuH](http://imgur.com/a/NdIuH)

